# indoor shooting range in toronto area?



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

im going to the toronto area at the end of the month and id like to go shoot at a indoor range somplace, anybudy know of a place?


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Nothing in the city. Archers of Caledon and York County Bowmen are the closest clubs with indoor ranges.


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

somthing on the north side of toronto would be awesome, anybudy know of any?


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

York County is north McGowan Rd. and Aurora Sideroad. Contact Cheaplaughs on here for info on the club


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Colby in Waterloo is hosting a charity shoot on the 30th if you like.
everyone is welcome.

For info contact ontariomoose on this forum


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

any contact numbers to these clubs?


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Colby at Shooters Choice # is

519 746 8139


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*club*

if you would like to shoot at york county you can call me 647 223 5562 the name is bernie.


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

how much does it cost for a round at york?


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*ycb*

$10.00 for the day


----------



## Stefan1 (Mar 14, 2011)

There is a great indoor range in Brampton. 107 Nugget. Any distance up to 70 meters.
Check out Archery Talk link
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1404311&pagenumber=
"GTA shooters: 70m indoor range - Peel Archery Club"
Saturday's Bob tends to be there all day, and in the afternoon it gets busy.
$10 for halve a day or $200 for year membership with 24 hour access.
Great place for the cold or rainy days and for tuning up new equipment.


----------

